

Rimac Announces 1073 HP Electric Supercar - peternorton
http://www.conceivablytech.com/9371/products/rimac-announces-1073-hp-electric-supercar

======
philipmorg
I'm curious: is lbs/kWh the limiting metric for electric car development? Or
is it more about chassis or motor design?

------
ph0rque
So at full power (800kW), the motors can drain the fully-charged battery in
less than 7 minutes... not bad!

